# default /var/mail/ mailboxes limit?



## Ignacio (Mar 28, 2021)

When using the default sendmail configuration that comes with FreeBSD, is there a default limit to the size the mailboxes in /var/mail can attain? or as long as the filesystem is not full they will keep growing?

If I want to limit their size how should I do? I see some info about doing this in postfix but not in sendmail.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> Is there a default limit to the size the mailboxes in /var/mail can attain?


No. 


Ignacio said:


> or as long as the filesystem is not full they will keep growing?


Correct.



Ignacio said:


> If I want to limit their size how should I do?


It can't. Not with a "plain" sendmail at least. You will need to use a so-called _milter_ (mail filter).


----------



## hruodr (Mar 28, 2021)

Ignacio said:


> If I want to limit their size how should I do? I see some info about doing this in postfix but not in sendmail.


If you want to restrict the size of a mail to be accepted, use something like this in the .mc file:

define(`confMAX_MESSAGE_SIZE',1000000)dnl

Restricting the size of mailboxes is, I think, not an issue of `sendmail`, but of the mda
(local mail delivery agent). If `mail.local` does not handle quotas, you can change it.
See for example:






						mda (GNU Mailutils Manual)
					

mda (GNU Mailutils Manual)




					mailutils.org


----------

